
Introducing the Redesigned Bitbucket - weslly
http://blog.bitbucket.org/2012/10/09/introducing-the-redesigned-bitbucket/
======
bryanh
For a while I was a bit worried that GitHub had just ran away with the prize
and no one else was bothering. It is pretty obvious that Google isn't
interested in improving Google Code and that Sourceforge hasn't aged a day
(that's not really fair, but it feels like it).

I think there is still a chance for BitBucket to make a splash, but I think
its going to be hard to win anymore. That's fine, 2nd place makes a lot of
money too (not counting places 1-10 for enterprise source control, which
basically print money, and of which GitHub is chasing too).

~~~
notatoad
Bitbucket had a pretty easy time of winning my business: free private
repositories for small teams is a great way to draw people in.

~~~
Ryan_Shmotkin
Can someone explain whats the catch ?

Looks like I can host my $22 github account for free on bitbucket.

~~~
zalew
there is no catch. their business model is not on repo count, but
collaborators count. in other words, solo devs and very small teams can
freeride, if you grow bigger you start paying.

also, it's backed up by Atlassian.

~~~
briandear
I wouldn't say Atlassian is an asset. Jira is horrible.

~~~
krzyk
For me Jira is great, apart from the fact that our corporate install is quite
slow sometimes it's the best bug tracking software I've used.

------
thomasvendetta
To the bitbucket team:

Please keep on doing what you are doing. Your service and this new redesign is
awesome, and my team and myself wouldn't be where we are without you.

We're a small team of young developers working on a startup for the past few
months. We haven't launched yet so we're obviously not profitable, but the
fact that you've enabled us to make it as far as we have also ensures that
when we are in a position to pay for software development tools they will come
from a brand we know, trust, and love: Atlassian.

Also, you should update the Atlassian Store with t-shirts and other swag.

Once again, great job, thank you, and keep on keepin' on.

~~~
jstepka
> Also, you should update the Atlassian Store with t-shirts and other swag.

Launching a t-shirt store in three weeks.

~~~
john2x
Cool. Let me know when it's up. ;) Will it have Atlassian related designs? Or
Git/Hg/etc. related ones?

~~~
jstepka
We will have Bitbucket t-shits, Spooning t-shirts
(<https://bitbucket.org/spooning/>) and other Atlassian gear.

We will make a posting on our blog about it.

------
dkhenry
I know its not the elephant in the managed source code hosting space, but I
like BitBucket better then Github. I like the option to use Mercerial for
projects and I like the way they ask me to pay for things ( pay for private
shared repositories ).

~~~
ericcholis
I like <http://beanstalkapp.com/> myself, pretty comparable to BitBucket.

~~~
lysol
We use beanstalk at work. Gets the job done, but not nearly as nice as Github
or Bitbucket, and there are times page loads are pretty slow.

~~~
masklinn
> and there are times page loads are pretty slow.

Then again, Github and Bitbucket routinely have the same issue as far as my
experiences go (I mostly use Bitbucket, but routinely interact with github due
to the project on there)

------
kmike84
For me the experience of managing open source repositories gets worse with
recent bitbucket updates to the point that I'm in process of moving my open-
source to github.

How one is supposed to find what have bitbucketer done? Visit e.g. Ian
Bicking's account: <https://bitbucket.org/ianb> . Is it easy to find out why
are so many people following Ian? What repositories are interesting? "bbdocs"
with 4 followers? From the first page of Ian's repositories I know "dozer",
did Ian wrote it? Click. Oh, it's an outdated fork.

Just compare the direction Github took at its recent redesign. GitHub folks
made user profiles act like resume. The repositories are visually big, it is
clear what repositories are popular, what repos are active, etc. It is also
clear what a person is into: repositories are sorted by 'last modified' date.
There is "Explore" section with trending repos (bitbucket's Explore is a joke)
and so on.

Bitbucket instead removed follower counts and fork counts from the
repositories list; repositories are sorted alphabetically now; there is no way
to see who the user follows or who user is followed by.

I was missing important ticket updates at bitbucket several times because the
newsfeed is not "infinite"; "Inbox" messages count stops working sometimes,
etc.

There are things bitbucket is better at: e.g. github links to source code
lines are awful (they don't contain changeset information in URL by default
and so easily become outdated); there is no way to specify repo language in
github (one of my recent Python repos was in a "Top followed this week" for a
C language, that's great of course but..)

Don't get me wrong, bitbucket becomes nicer and nicer, I'm still a heavy
bitbucket user and we use a paid account at work; but it seems that the open
source support (code discovery and presentation) is not their priority right
now, or at least they act so.

------
eblume
I'm having trouble thinking of reasons why bitbucket is used so much less than
github - or at least why it seems that way.

It's looking pretty damn good to me right now!

~~~
bvdbijl
Well, Github's UI used to be much better, now it's comparable. I do wonder why
Bitbucket insists on having "overview" as the standard page to go to when
visiting a repository, making Code the default would be a better idea IMHO.
Also because more people use Github, more people are likely to start using it
so they can fork their favorite projects

~~~
Kudos
You can optionally change the landing page to show the code instead.

~~~
wilmoore
There is something to be said for sane defaults. That being said, if the
target audience is not developers, then perhaps this is a sane default. I
think Bitbucket is pretty good; however, I personally prefer Github as it
caters to my tastes much more.

------
Todd
The design is very clean and appealing. I'm glad to see they're still
investing significant effort. I want to see Bitbucket get more visibility and
success.

I prefer Mercurial. Among other things, it has better cross platform support.
Bitbucket added Git a while ago. I wish Github would add Mercurial.

Bitbucket also offers unlimited private repos. That means I only use Github
for OSS projects. I use Bitbucket for everthing else. Consequently, I always
recommend them to friends and companies looking for hosted repos.

~~~
merijnv
Have you tried hg-git? I've been using it as my sole way of interacting (well,
other than the web interface) with GitHub and I haven't run into any
showstoppers.

~~~
cutie
I tried it and it blew up, complaining about "bookmarks." Couldn't commit
and/or push, never figured it out.

~~~
masklinn
I'm guessing it wanted you to enable the "bookmarks" extension: I believe hg-
git maps git branches to hg bookmarks.

edit: the "installing" section of <http://hg-git.github.com/> confirms it.

~~~
noidi
Note that the installation instructions on that site are completely out of
date. You don't need a C compiler anymore, just clone the repo and enable the
extension, as described in the README: <https://bitbucket.org/durin42/hg-git>

------
sergiotapia
I wrote a blog post on BitBucket workflow (obviously now it's outdated) and
the BitBucket team sent me a free tshirt!

[http://www.dreamincode.net/forums/blog/1267/entry-3659-visua...](http://www.dreamincode.net/forums/blog/1267/entry-3659-visual-
studio-2010-mercurial-bitbucket-complete-workflow-tutorial/)

I love their website and how you can create free private repos. Good business
practice: Unlimited private projects, limited contributers on private
projects. Win-win

Github is just greedy.

~~~
lee
>Github is just greedy.

No, Github is a business.

BitBucket is offering free private accounts as a loss leader, not out of the
kindness of their hearts. This is their strategy for competing with GitHub.

A $7/month subscription for private github repos is well worth it.

~~~
LordIllidan
7$ a month for 5 private repos is not worth it all. I acknowledge that Github
is a business but I am not about to pay a lot of money for hosting all my
repositories, when I can do the same on Bitbucket for free. And when the team
grows enough that I'd have to pay Bitbucket, I'll do so willingly.

~~~
taligent
Are you mad ? $7 a month is nothing for something that you are going to use
countless times whilst developing your product.

And no offense but Bitbucket is still a clunky mess that lacks the most
critical feature: integration with almost every open source project.

~~~
krzyk
Could you elaborate on "integration with almost every open source project" ? I
don't get it.

For me github (and git) is like iPhone, a place for the "cool kids", and
bitbucket for the rest of us :) Mostly because some github/git/iPhone/Mac
enthusiasts are rather loud and fanboy-like - this destroys git experience for
me. I prefer calm mercurial/linux enviroment :)

~~~
lee
> mercurial/linux environment

What? You mean Github (which hosts the Linux kernel repository) and runs git
(written by Linus Torvalds) is not linux-like?

------
erichocean
Yay! Github's UI has been slowly getting worse over the last year, and their
paid account options are terrible (limits on the _number_ of private
repositories, as opposed to the disk space). I've been a paying company for
years and years, but I recently scaled back from four paying accounts to one.

I don't want to have to organize my private git repositories around GitHub's
idiotic account restrictions, so I'm going to give BitBucket a try with some
personal repos and see if the UI works for me. If it does, you've got a new
customer. :D

------
sshconnection
I generally version all the things, and end up with lots of small private
repos. Bitbucket's pricing model is perfect for hosting that kind of thing.
Really liking the new UI.

~~~
meritt
Any particular reason you don't just tag versions instead of creating new
repos?

~~~
debacle
I think he means he has a lot of small projects.

------
Breakthrough
Awesome, I think this just heavily strengthened the future of Mercurial. I'm
not trying to start any version control wars here, but personally, I found
Mercurial to be the most "intuitive" approach (unlike Git/SVN, but again,
that's _my_ opinion).

I've extensively used Bitbucket in the past, especially for personal projects.
I love what I see here, and will continue to use the service as such. Long
live Bitbucket! :)

------
jashkenas
Lovely work. From peeping the source, looks like an interesting hybrid use of
Backbone.js as well. If you're interested in getting the new Bitbucket listed
on the Backbone homepage, just email me a brief paragraph, and I can set it
up.

~~~
nicolasv
Thanks, Jeremy, and thanks for the offer. I'll be in touch with a paragraph
for Bitbucket.

------
pessimism
The new design is really great and in many ways better than GitHub’s. Now
people unfamiliar with the services might actually be able to find a download
button for once.

Another place where GitHub is really dropping the ball is in the social aspect
of their service with _terrible_ activity feeds I can’t believe anyone
actually uses. I wrote a rant about it here: <http://pygm.us/uGhNdcGU>.

There are many, many ways Bitbucket can beat—and beats—GitHub, so this new
design makes me a lot more optimistic about the continuing competition between
the two and the improvements this will result in on both sides.

I will say that I’m not sure whether I like a grey as dark as the one you use
in your new design, though. :)

~~~
cutie
Do you mean that you wish they followed the fad of unreadable light grey on
white text? No thanks. ;)

~~~
pessimism
I just think the chosen background colour is a little too dark. Something
about the colour (#F5F5F5?) is off to me.

~~~
cutie
Oh, well, that's very close to white. 96% white as a matter of fact, after
checking in gimp. It needs to be at least a few percent to be noticeable as
different by they eye.

Perhaps you should up the brightness on your monitor?

------
wickedchicken
A lot of people here are commenting on GitHub being 'overpriced' or 'greedy.'
TPW did an interview a while ago that has insight into why their pricing
structure is the way it is. It's a pretty interesting read:

<http://mixergy.com/tom-preston-werner-github-interview/>

(search for 'which metrics') to skip to the pricing part).

Money quote: "That’s like buying a car based on how much it weighs. It’s
irrelevant."

I may be biased since GitHub does a lot to foster the developer community in
my area (I nabbed a sweet contracting gig at one of their drinkups), but I'm
perfectly happy with their pricing.

~~~
__alexs
> Money quote: "That’s like buying a car based on how much it weighs. It’s
> irrelevant."

Car manufacturers are constantly going on about how the latest model weighs X%
less than last years. Lower weight usually means better handling and a more
fun driving experience...

~~~
nine_k
Owners of SUVs and off-road cars might disagree.

------
duiker101
I just found out that bitbucket has unlimited private repos. That's one HUGE
point for them on Github.

~~~
axusgrad
It looks like the limits are by number of users, which seems fairer. But they
will probably make less money. I thought most of the projects on github were
<5 people.

~~~
LordIllidan
It depends. I can see a lot of scope for small companies starting on Bitbucket
to take advantage of the low costs, and then buying the larger plans as they
expand.

------
MartinMond
The redesigned commits view is 100 times better than Github's ever was.
<http://cl.ly/image/300S2R3q2x0N>

So much more info, and even a graph like in gitx.

~~~
Breakthrough
...they didn't change/redesign anything on the commit view. The commit page on
Bitbucket has always always looked that for as long as I can remember (been
using it for a year or two now).

Also, I recall having the ability to diff. files before the new upgrade as
well, although not side-by-side as they mention in the linked article.

~~~
jespern
We've had side-by-side diffing for about a year. What the redesign has
(apparently) done, is bring forth those features, as we're seeing more and
more people discover them today.

------
stiletto
A few months ago, I convinced my startup to try bitbucket because of the free
private repos. Over the course of a month or two, there were multiple times
that I could not collaborate with my teammate because bitbucket was
unreachable. We have since switched to github, pay a small fee per month, and
have never had this issue.

How is everyone else's up-time experiences in the past few months? I'm setting
up a few personal projects and would like to give them another shot if they've
improved that one aspect.

I'm not affiliated with either company.

~~~
fcuozzo
BitBucket is a vital part of Atlassian's internal development process, all
product teams use it on a daily basis and we treat it as a mission critical
service, I'm really surprised by this comment as here in Sydney we rarely see
any issues, I would be lying if some hiccups hadn't happened in the past but
they were usually in very short duration, and usually only affect the UI so
you can still pull/push using HTTP/SSH, moreover we have a 24/7 dedicated team
to respond to any outages and there is absolutely no differences in terms of
infra-structure of free vs. paid accounts inside Bitbucket, so rest assured
that we put a lot of effort on making the site better for everyone.

We improved the architecture a few months ago and that should also contribute
to the stability of the system as a whole, see more at:
<http://blog.bitbucket.org/2012/08/24/segregating-services/>

And you can follow the status of the service at: <http://status.bitbucket.org>

We would love to hear more feedbacks like this through our usual support
channels when it happens so we can investigate and improve our service.
(Disclosure: I work on Atlassian's OnDemand team).

------
doublerebel
Surprised to not see GitLab mentioned here. GitLab is FOSS and already has
almost all of these features, allowing me to host multiple private repos on a
single cheap VPS. That is exactly why I chose it over Bitbucket or Github.

If Bitbucket wants to stay competitive, I think this is the least they can do
-- unfortunately I don't see any _innovation_ that puts them ahead of the
other players in the market.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
That appears to be a pretty blatant clone of GitHub...

~~~
doublerebel
Exactly my point -- these 'new' Bitbucket features are a blatant clone of
Github as well. I was expecting more from all the fanfare.

For instance, users are clamoring to be able to link external issue trackers
of their choice (which can be done simply by URL). I think the first host to
supply that feature will have a step up.

~~~
masklinn
> these 'new' Bitbucket features are a blatant clone of Github as well

I think you misplaced the word "some". Inline pull-request comments are ripped
off gh, but I've never seen arbitrary commit diffs there, it certainly isn't
in the UI. The branch selector yes, the overview not at all. The UI
organization has also, if anything, moved further away from Github's.

~~~
doublerebel
Arbitrary commit diffs have been in Github since March 2010 [1]. The Overview
is exactly like what Redmine and GitLab call 'Activity' [2]. Github has
Activity in a different manner, through notifications and the News Feed. These
are useful features, but they are not innovative.

[1] <https://github.com/blog/612-introducing-github-compare-view>

[2] <http://www.redmine.org/projects/redmine/activity>

------
habosa
Am I the only one who thinks it looks exactly like Github?

~~~
emddudley
Not exactly the same, but they copied a lot from GitHub.

~~~
takluyver
And to my mind, that's just fine. Github gets a lot of stuff right, so making
it similar makes sense. The differences are significant enough that you
couldn't mistake one for the other.

------
factorialboy
I like it. Much better than the previous experience, and didn't try to blindly
copy GitHub's designs.

------
masklinn
Switching markup from Creole to Markdown is very good news, and the preview
being back in e.g. issues comments is a good thing as well.

Though I'd prefer the preview to be live...

The readme taking center stage in the "overview" page is nice. Though getting
it again in the "source" page is weird

------
tayl0r
It's hilarious how difficult it is to get a non-programmer on Windows setup on
Bitbucket (to clone a repo and then push a commit).

I don't blame this on Bitbucket, I blame the state of Windows Git
applications.

My friend who is an artist (pretty technical too but he's not a programmer and
never deals with SSH) is going to do some art for me for a game project I have
in Bitbucket. I added him to my repo and told him to download Gitextensions,
which seems to be, arguably, the best free graphical git app for Windows.

So, he downloaded it and set it up but when he started it up for the first
time there was no option to clone from a source URL other than from Github.

First you have to figure out that you need to setup your SSH key and then
clone the SSH url. I know that, but a non-programmer with no experience using
git before would probably have zero clue.

You have to then setup your SSH key using Putty, and I'm sure we all know how
awesome it is that SSH keys generated with Putty are in a different format
than SSH keys generated with ssh-keygen, so pasting your public key into the
Bitbucket site leads to nothing but problems. You have to erase some stuff,
add "ssh-rsa" to the front, remove the newlines, etc. You can't just copy and
paste the whole thing. If you aren't experienced with SSH keys you will not be
able to figure it out. The bitbucket docs for this step assume you have an SSH
key generated from ssh-keygen and not from putty, so they are of no help.

Once you get your ssh key straightened out then it's not too bad.

In short, it sucks. If Bitbucket wants to capture people other than
programmers they need a better Windows app. For this reason alone I would be
tempted to use Github instead since they have a dedicated Windows app.

Gitextensions is open source too so they it doesn't seem like it would be that
difficult to just add support for Bitbucket just like they have for Github.

I've used SmartGit for Windows too but I'm not a fan of their products and I
was looking for something free.

Does anyone have suggestions for getting non-programmers setup on Windows?

~~~
pnelson
I'm pretty sure you can use GitHub's Windows app for BitBucket Git
repositories. I've pointed it to non-GitHub repositories at work in the past.
You should look into it for your friend.

~~~
tayl0r
Wow, it sure does look like the GitHub app supports other remote repos. Nice
tip!

------
cameronh90
Looks great and the home page is very aesthetically pleasing, but it appears
to lack any links to actual, in-use repositories.

If you look at Github's home page, the top half of the page is full of links
to organisation pages and popular repositories (jQuery, rails, etc.) and
there's a prominent "Explore GitHub" link with trending repos, etc.

BitBucket's home page looks like it's demoing a program they want to sell:
loads of examples of how it looks and who uses it, but no links to an actual,
well used repository. I had to Google for an example repository to examine
since I much prefer to actually play with it rather than be told how it works.

------
tchen
For students: you can get bitbucket's top tier (basically unlimited
everything) for free with your *.edu email address:

[http://www.atlassian.com/software/views/bitbucket-
academic-l...](http://www.atlassian.com/software/views/bitbucket-academic-
license.jsp)

------
icelancer
Just canceled my GitHub private subscription. I only recently found out a few
weeks ago that Bitbucket offers git access; the last time I used them, it was
Hg-only. Really happy to be using Atlassian products again, and I love the new
redesign. Awesome stuff!

------
sandGorgon
To the bitbucket team - one quick feedback.

Many of us, use github profile pages as resumes. Your redesign focus has been
towards "repository landing pages" rather than user "user landing pages".

E.g. take a look at <https://bitbucket.org/basho> vs
<https://github.com/basho> and <https://bitbucket.org/basho/riak-0.9.2> vs
<https://github.com/basho/riak> .

Please make the user pages a little richer and I shall be infinitely grateful.
While we are on that, could you use a better Markdown parser please ?

------
cutie
I like the new look in general, but one drawback is pretty clear. The readme
is now narrow and can't expand. I like narrow columns in general, but now all
of my <pre> text is much too wide and showing scrollbars. Lots of work ahead.
:(

I also see there is no whitespace around my h3s and not much around h1s, and
h2s. Looks quite cramped. Still nicer on the whole. I guess I can try to hack
in some line breaks manually.

------
kenperkins
It was very well said by gwf: This is a race to the bottom in terms of
sustainable pricing. I love the free plan but who knows how it'll play long
term.

~~~
senko
It's not a race to the bottom, bitbucket's not free, they just have a
different pricing scheme.

I'm a happy paying customer with 10 users and dozens of repositories. We're an
agency, work on a lot of different projects, and having price be O(people)
instead of O(projects) makes lot more sense for us.

As amazing as it may sound on HN, GitHub isn't best for everyone. Therefore,
there are ways to compete with them that aren't price-based.

------
caludio
I love the "Approve" button on the commits (maybe it was already there).
Github needs a kick in the butt for more nice peer review features. Go BB! :)

------
astrodust
That's certainly a big a step in the right direction.

------
tharris0101
I host all of my private stuff on Bitbucket. I love this new redesign. Its a
good way to differentiate themselves from github.

------
Daegalus
This is an amazing redesign. I love Bitbucket for its support for Hg and Git,
and it has free private repos. Always loved using it, now I have more and more
reason to use it every day. I might move back to it for my open-source stuff,
and just push stuff to github as a side thing. Or setup a hook on Bitbucket to
just push for me.

------
reiz
I'm using both. GitHub and BitBucket. But actually I like BitBuckets UI more.
For me it is a little bit more intuitiv.

------
ivix
Another great thing about bitbucket is that the basic code which handles the
mercurial integration has been published as a Django application (on bitbucket
of course). This has allowed us to create our own specialised code hosting
platform. ( <http://mbed.org/code/> )

------
shuzchen
I'm loving all the various changes, but one thing I miss is the line in the
footer that used to proudly proclaim the version/build of the various pieces
of software (e.g., Django, piston, some oauth thing) that bitbucket runs on.
Don't see it as a comment in the source either - was that moved somewhere
else?

------
v33ra
Am I the only one who couldn't find a easy way to explore all public projects
hosted at Bitbucket?

(<https://bitbucket.org/explore>) redirects to
(<https://bitbucket.org/repo/all>)

~~~
jstepka
This is on our short list of items to implement.

------
emddudley
So how do I browse projects that are hosted on BitBucket? How can I search for
projects by language?

All I see on the main page are screenshots and signup links. Why should I sign
up if I can't even test drive the site by browsing existing projects?

Would be nice to have an "Explore" feature similar to GitHub.

~~~
giulianob
Here's a popular repo:

<https://bitbucket.org/tortoisehg/hgtk/overview>

------
arrowgunz
Looks great. I've been using Bitbucket for a while and I've always hoped they
redesigned their website. Now with the pull requests and all, it looks more
usable. Although I find GitHub more beautiful and usable, I'd definitely
recommend Bitbucket too.

------
capex
Atlassian's business model is to draw in small companies with their $10 plan,
and increase prices fast as the company grows. They're just following the same
pricing model with Bitbucket. Free private repos for up to 5 users, paid
accounts after that.

------
hamrickdavid
This is great. I continue to use bitbucket for all of my personal repos since
they provide unlimited private repos for free. I would use github for my
private repos but I have lot's of small repos that make private github cost
prohibitive.

------
nnq
I never manage to figure out where is Bazaar and Launchpad in all this game...

every time I try to think of a more "friendly" git, it's Bzr that pops into my
mind, not Hg, but... where does one "put it on the map" in the DVCS and
related services world?

------
polyvisual
Yesterday I switched to Bitbucket after using Github for about a year.

Bitbucket is absolutely brilliant.

It's a really clean interface and the free private repos suit me perfectly.

Thanks for your work - a new customer here.

Only thing I'd add is the last commit details on folder names.

------
croddin
This interface looks great. I suggest that the landing page have several ways
to get to prominent open source projects hosted on Bitbucket so people can
easily see the live interface before signing up.

------
shad0wfax
Have been using Bitbucket for over 9 months now and find it really as good as
Github for the features I need.

The pricing is such a lifesaver for small companies or hobby programmers that
want some private repos.

------
misnome
I've always disliked bitbucket, because the interface always seemed obtuse.
This looks incredibly appealing! Well done, and I shall certainly be giving it
a try (current, paying github user)

------
kidh0
The old layout always makes me think that they don't give a damn to BitBucket.
Seems that I was wrong. BitBucket is awesome and the new layout reflects this
awesomeness

------
Aloisius
The thing that always bothered me about bitbucket (and sourceforge) is that
the main page of any source code project should be the source code, not some
overview page.

------
LinaLauneBaer
I would love to use Github but I am using Bitbucket instead because I can only
pay via credit card at Github and I don't want to own a credit card.

~~~
simfoo
This. I am a young student from Germany and at least in my environment almost
nobody owns a credit card. Why should we when you can pay everywhere with your
debit card (without fees!). AWS, I'm looking at you :/

~~~
LinaLauneBaer
Same here. :) I asked GitHub about this via mail because I couldn't believe
that they are only accepting credit cards... Sad but true. I would even send
them money one year in advance to get my private repository but now I am using
bitbucket for a couple of months now - even for customer projects.

------
Axsuul
What a nice surprise! I like many others here host my private repositories
with Bitbucket. It's one of the sites I use everyday.

------
Vwoods111
I just started playing around with BitBucket today and this looks amazing.
Plus my team gets to use it for free. WIN!

------
jherdman
This is kind of apropos, but why do so many web apps use blue as their primary
colour?

~~~
fourstar
Easy on the eyes and looks good.

------
mariusmg
Do the Bitbucket employees have access to your private repos(s) ? Honest
question.

~~~
hashtree
"Relating to Bitbucket security, we take your source code security very
seriously. Nearly all of the code on Bitbucket, is private. Via the web
application, no Bitbucket staff members have access to your repositories, nor
can they grant themselves access to your repositories even for support
reasons.

At the datacenter, VPN access limited to a very small number of engineers on
our team, and we store the repositories in a hashed directory structure that
makes it difficult to identify repositories by username."

[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/bitbucke...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/bitbucket-
users/uADX9e8VkCA)

------
obilgic
This is the plan I want github to offer

For 5 bucks, unlimited private repos, with no collobration

------
kingsley_20
The dashboard no longer shows repos I actively contribute to. Thats bad mkay.

------
clippit
Nice UI and I think it looks more like other Atlassian products such as JIRA

~~~
bduerst
JIRA: never again.

~~~
rmanalan
Try it again in 6 months. You won't regret it.

~~~
vijayr
I used JIRA too. While I don't hate it, it wouldn't be my first choice.

What is changing in 6 months?

~~~
biafra
What is better than Jira for you and why?

~~~
HarveyKandola
We usually give Jira a good fight with Gemini:

<http://www.geminiplatform.com>

------
error
I'm using them for the last two years, they are awesome, great job.

------
stewie2
free private repositories rock! I will host my opensource projects on
bitbucket to repay it.

------
aprasad
The code review feature is great.

------
fakeer
Choosing Bitbucket wasn't tough. I needed a private repo for the little sth
(hobbyist) I was doing. Bitbucket gave it for free and there wasn't anything I
missed from Github.

Oh, I forgot - I had started that in Mercurial,
(/beginner/experiment/learning), though switched to Git later, and that was
another huge reason.

I still have open repos on GitHub. I will either keep them mirrored at
Bitbucket or might move altogether. Brining balance to the force is good :-)

------
SwearWord
All my dreams are coming true. Great work guys.

